# Campsite or Aire near Santander



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Just book a ferry crossing to Santander on the 13 Sept arriving at 1800 hours .Can anyone recommend a campsite within 1 hours drive.

Thanks 

Les


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

There is one at Agulilar de Campoo which is 67 miles to the south of Santander on the way to Madrid.

Monte Royal Camping is at N42.786397/W4.30093

The campsite is not that great but OK for an overnight stop and is easy to find. Priced at 18 euros last year/

There is an Aire at Cabarceno 16 miles from Santander at

N43.35802/W3.81959 which is 16 miles to the south. I have not stayed there but might do so next month.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This is the site we used in January this year; friendly and an easy drive from Santander - about 30 km

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10902

G


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Les, Because I've been informed that there is no or very limited parking at Santander we intend to stay at this site on route back to the UK.
Camping Burgos.

http://www.campingburgos.com/

The site is just off the A-1 and has pitches from 70 to 125 m2 and approx 115 miles from Santander.

Mick


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

Can really recommend the Aire at Cabarceno as mentioned by Gelathae, next to a small village and wildlife park. The designated motorhome parking place is sloping but there is a large parking area next to small lake which is very quiet and peaceful, water and waste dump available.

Clyde


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

Can really recommend the Aire at Cabarceno as mentioned by Gelathae, next to a small village and wildlife park. The designated motorhome parking place is sloping but there is a large parking area next to small lake which is very quiet and peaceful, water and waste dump available.

Clyde


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Sorry for the delay,have been away for the w/e.
I have taken notes,and it is very much appreciated.

Many Thanks

Les


----------

